# Care package to Egypt



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

Hoping to find some info about sending a care package to Egypt. I'm usually in the Philippines section but I have a friend who asked about sending a care package to her friend in Egypt. I assume that it would have candies, chocolates, some clothing and a few other items that are commonly sent back home (at least for Filipinos).

The box would probably measure 24" x 18" x 9". I am aware that most documents are sent UPS, DHL or similar but .....

Is there another freight forwarder for Egypt similar to what the Filipinos use?(LBC, U-Mac, etc)

Thank you in advance for anything you can offer.


----------

